# Engine swap pto shaft question



## djreiswig (Oct 20, 2009)

I am trying to swap a honda clone engine onto a snowblower that came with a tecumseh engine. The drive wheels of the snowblower are operated by the aux pto shaft on the engine. The honda clone only has the one main shaft. How can I connect the drive wheels and get them to work properly? I have a couple ideas, but I thought I'd get some input. Is there some sort of add on pto setup that I could use? Any ideas?


----------



## billystoybox (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think you can make it work easily. The extra shaft generally turns opposite direction of main shaft.


----------



## djreiswig (Oct 20, 2009)

I read somewhere that the second shaft is an extension of the camshaft. This would turn 1/2 as fast as the main shaft and I believe it turns the opposite direction. I can't seem to find the parts to add this to my engine. I think I would need a camshaft with the extended end and a rear cover with a hole for this shaft and a seal of some sort.

Any ideas where I could get these parts? I don't think Honda makes an engine with 2 shafts, but if they did the parts would probably fit.


----------

